# Plumber image



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

I saw a plumbing van the other day that I had not seen before. Though the art work was good, I think the image was not very professional. It was a pic of a guys back side, with butt crack, bending over working on a sink. 

I personally would not have this on my van for my company. We as plumbers are already made fun of in Hollywood so to have this as a professional image is unproffesional.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

*I completely agree!!*

I don't like the 'common' image of the 'plumber' either. I am in 'repair' plumbing and if they knew exactly how small you have to be to get under some houses they would so change their outlook. 
Completely agree!! No Crack!!


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't know why they call it plumbers crack anyway, I have seen electricians, carpenters and other trades where they wear a tool belt showing butt crack more than plumbers.


----------



## IPLUMB (Jul 15, 2009)

Theres a company down by me with about the same image. I always hear people talk about them in a negative way even though i have never been to one of there jobs to see there work. I bet it is a form of strong advertising, pretty tuff to forget an image like that once you see it


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

cdpunneo said:


> I don't like the 'common' image of the 'plumber' either. I am in 'repair' plumbing and if they knew exactly how small you have to be to get under some houses they would so change their outlook.
> Completely agree!! No Crack!!


It's funny, as a young adult I didn't like being short (5'7"). But I find it to be an advantage for being a service plumber. I can always get a ladder or an OSHA approved bucket to stand on. As you said, a crawl space being smaller is better. The disadvantage is that we get all those jobs. I had to have my partner pull me out of the space between the second floor and ceiling by my feet. I was walking on the floor joists on my hands. Talk about a workout.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Just say no to "crack." Bad stuff.


----------



## HandsomeMike (Feb 8, 2009)

I where bibs just to cover my crack. I agree they probably did it to be remembered, but I would have a hard time doing it to myself, hard to be taken seriously by end user/consumer/ho. I have a instructor who went to an event for his wifes work(diner). Some suit asked him what he did for a living and he just said "plumber". Guy starts busting his junk and giving him a hard time. My instructor was already aware that one of the other gentlememn at the table was a doctor. Instrustor asked him if he thought more lives were saved by doctors or plumbers. Doctor told "junk buster" how it was. I wish I could have been there. Pumber protects the health of the nation. Maybe I feel born again hard about being a plumber, but I couldn't put a crack on my truck just because of the "suit" at that party.


----------



## HandsomeMike (Feb 8, 2009)

Just for fun... At any given time half of the worlds hospital beds are filled with water born disease patients. 3.575 million deaths each year from water related disease. 84% of those deaths are ages 0-14. Water.org


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I got a real issue with Plumbers who use things like "ass crack " and " Your S**T is our bread and butter " bumper stickers !

Yeah ,, I think it's funny ,,, but it gets to a point that leaves a bad image for ALL of us !

I LOVE when folks say to me ," you don't LOOK like a plumber ! " Nice ,, but too bad our image is "Soiled" .

.02


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Like this.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Try to avoid this look.:whistling2:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Try to avoid this look.:whistling2:


Holy ***** its Ben Franklin plumber!!


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Holy ***** its Ben Franklin plumber!!


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I get really ticked at low self image plumbers that bring us all down in the public's eye.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

jjbex said:


> I get really ticked at low self image plumbers that bring us all down in the public's eye.


I used to run large high rise projects, and do all the design on them, with a ponytail that reached halfway down my back, would you consider that a low self image?


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I used to run large high rise projects, and do all the design on them, with a ponytail that reached halfway down my back, would you consider that a low self image?


 Not talking about commercial or even new housing . Think we are leaning towards being disappointed in the image that can get "tweaked" when on service ,remodeling .

I think a guy ( or gal ) could be the BEST PLUMBER known to man ,,, but if they have a bunch of Tats , piercings , dressed badly or dirty ,,,,, Being in somebody's house is a whole other beast . 

Mrs Smith / Jones is NOT going to feel comfortable ,,, IN THEIR OWN HOME ,,, means she is going to talk BAD about your company to her friends ,,,, means DEATH to a service firm !

NOT that I agree ,,,,,, BUT that IS how it is .


----------



## theplubmber (Jul 29, 2009)

tnoisaw said:


> I saw a plumbing van the other day that I had not seen before. Though the art work was good, I think the image was not very professional. It was a pic of a guys back side, with butt crack, bending over working on a sink.
> 
> I personally would not have this on my van for my company. We as plumbers are already made fun of in Hollywood so to have this as a professional image is unproffesional.


This is quite true. I really love my profession as a plumber. So everybody have to keep the dignity of the profession.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Though I did kinda like that Kohler ad with the hot woman plumber :thumbsup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Try to avoid this look.:whistling2:


What do you mean? The bibs or carrying a 24 in one hand and a chrome p-trap in the other:blink:


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I wore denim bibbs for many years. I was proud to wear them because so many who went before me wore them. When I switched to the ice cream uniform I had to wear suspenders. Not only do we have to worry about the pants coming down, but we have to be able to hold up pockets full of tools and cellphones and cordless drill belt clips.

I used to let my hair go most of the time. I'd get it cut short and then not get it cut again until it was nearly to my shoulders. Not any more. It's not about my preference - it's about what the customer expects from a service company. If I should eventually stay in the office and run the business then I can let it grow down to my ankles.

By then, I won't have any hair anyway.:laughing:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I used to run large high rise projects, and do all the design on them, with a ponytail that reached halfway down my back, would you consider that a low self image?


 
No,
I mean a frickin' plumber driving a truck that makes it looks like he's taking a dump.


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

I still have the military stuck in my head though I've been out for many years. Gig line is straight... A good neat apperance can affect the return work.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I used to run large high rise projects, and do all the design on them, with a ponytail that reached halfway down my back, would you consider that a low self image?


 I've never heard of a homeowner refusing to let a plumber in the house because their hair was too short.....we have heard of homeowners not opening the door for the long haired tatooed service plumbers. Wrong or right thats the way the world is. On high rise or office work your never on the front porch of an 85 yr old lady and her peaking out the cutains at you unless you call her grandma


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd say this guy has about as bad an image as it can get...
http://www.sanluisobispo.com/183/story/731370.html
I'd say he's toast!


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

i read the article and all i can say is WOW!:no::laughing:


----------



## rickmccarthy (Jul 20, 2009)

I would have to agre with everyone. I will say this that when I was doing new construction I didnt care as much as I do now about my appearance. now I am in service I bring a change of clothes shave everyday and wear long sleeves in the middle of august. this is because when I was 19 and in the Navy I got 2 tattoos one on each forearm nothing in poor taste but people judge its just a fact of life. I dont necessarily regret the tats themselves they remind me of somthing I am proud of however I wish they were located somewhere else so I didnt have to wear long sleeves in the summer.
Rick


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumbworker said:


> i read the article and all i can say is WOW!:no::laughing:


That sounds like a tremendous understatement!:blink::laughing:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Redwood said:


> I'd say this guy has about as bad an image as it can get...
> http://www.sanluisobispo.com/183/story/731370.html
> I'd say he's toast!


 
I don't know what to say about that. I've never seen that guy before but he's only about 10 miles south of me. My dog stays in at night, so at least I have that to be thankful for. 





paul


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

I shouldn't have read that. WOW

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

That man needs to be taken out of our society. What a sick puppy.(no pun intended):furious:


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

I'd say he's taking the fact of being an animal lover to the sick extreme. Too much PVC glue?


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow. I figured he was :whistling2::whistling2: ing the dog. 

But the dog was :whistling2::whistling2:ing him?


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I'd say this guy has about as bad an image as it can get...
> http://www.sanluisobispo.com/183/story/731370.html
> I'd say he's toast!


----------



## IPLUMB (Jul 15, 2009)

I Agree With You Guys, Its All About How The Customer Feels About You First Impressions And Attitude. Ive Pulled In To Many Diffrent Jobs Where My Van Is Cleaner Than The H/o. I Was Working In A Home And The Neighbor And I Saw The Plumbing Truck Next Door Leaking Oil And Was Totally Wrecked. The Plumber Who Came Out Of It Was In No Better Condition. My Customer Looked At Me With Like Appreciation For Being The Way I Was. However I Have Had A Couple Of Customers Complain To Me About Other Plumbers, Who Were To Clean /afraid To Get Dirty. Be Neat, Be Clean, Its Good For You And The Customer.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

As long as his dues are paid he's a member in good standing in his local.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I used to run large high rise projects, and do all the design on them, with a ponytail that reached halfway down my back, would you consider that a low self image?


 
Hey bro, mullets are out now.:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

jjbex said:


> As long as his dues are paid he's a member in good standing in his local.


 Dont tempt me JJ:laughing::jester:Thats just not right for you to set me up like that.....I'm not bite'n:laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I laughed so hard I cried while reading Redwood's posted link. 

Man's *BEST* friend. 

We don't want to delve too deep into this subject matter but, it is disgustingly hilarious.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Gives all new meaning to 'left his wife for a dog.'


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

IPLUMB said:


> I Agree With You Guys, Its All About How The Customer Feels About You First Impressions And Attitude. Ive Pulled In To Many Diffrent Jobs Where My Van Is Cleaner Than The H/o. I Was Working In A Home And The Neighbor And I Saw The Plumbing Truck Next Door Leaking Oil And Was Totally Wrecked. The Plumber Who Came Out Of It Was In No Better Condition. My Customer Looked At Me With Like Appreciation For Being The Way I Was. However I Have Had A Couple Of Customers Complain To Me About Other Plumbers, Who Were To Clean /afraid To Get Dirty. Be Neat, Be Clean, Its Good For You And The Customer.


 Its amazing how many compliments I get from ho's about how clean my machines are and how neat my truck is in the back. you would be surprised how many people notice stuff like that.
I called some stump grinders one time and when they showed up there truck look like it had been in a suicide bombing there chainsaws were leaking oil all over my driveway. the stump grinder had no guards on it and when they got out of the truck the passenger had to jump out and throw a piece of wood under the tire to keep it from running into my house. I asked them to leave:laughing: First impressions are the most important.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I have never been ashamed that clients have said I was the "cleanest" Plumber they have dealt with. Shirts are cheap, a reputation is priceless.


----------



## rickmccarthy (Jul 20, 2009)

Thats just plain disgusting some people need to be locked up


----------

